# 2014 max s - how I maxed mpgs



## mikebeardirienzo (Oct 8, 2015)

car has 5500 miles - took on 3 stop trip of 229.6 miles , used 7.0534 gallons for 32.5 mpg

how - mobile 1 EP syn oil and m1 filter, k&N air filter, 91 octane non ethanol gas - runs great on this ( EP - extended performance)

62 to 64 mph on cruise with 3 - 70mph bursts to pass trucks
air temp 70 & 60 on return - no wind
car waxed and tires recently rotated and balanced at dealer
no passengers
car computer normally has mpgs overestimated by 1 to 1.5 - this trip was within this range
filled up at the same pump and noted fill and future use of gas used - all on point
best mpg with 87 ethanol blend and syn blend oil from dealer - 29.5 (with k&n air filter)

immediate 4-5% better mpg around town with m1 ep oil and filter
also starting sound is much more of a lubricated and smooth sound - I have tried other syn oils in the past, this m1 ep is unmatched.
Note If you try one thing put the m1 oil and filter - 2 - k&n air filter, 3 - premium gas 4- premium non ethanol gas
See for your self 
Note - my endorsements don't come easy.


----------

